# Since I am now reformed.....



## etexas (Oct 21, 2007)

I asked my friend Chris Coldwell to help me think of some good books for a former Anglican now moving into the OPC, I do not wish him to bear this cross alone so I am open to suggestions of good solid Presbyterian fare both on doctrine and devotional works. I am of course open to things that might not fall so neatly into these two categories so if you good PB folk can think of some "must haves".........fire away!


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 21, 2007)

Devotional: _Letters of Samuel Rutherford_ (I think the Banner of Truth edition is less than 8 dollars).

Doctrinal: _Salvation Belongs to the Lord: An Introduction to Systematic Theology_ (this is the most readable comprehensive doctrine work I have read; but its readability points to a rich depth to it). By John Frame. It covers each of the basics very well.


----------



## etexas (Oct 21, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Devotional: _Letters of Samuel Rutherford_ (I think the Banner of Truth edition is less than 8 dollars).
> 
> Doctrinal: _Salvation Belongs to the Lord: An Introduction to Systematic Theology_ (this is the most readable comprehensive doctrine work I have read; but its readability points to a rich depth to it). By John Frame. It covers each of the basics very well.


Thank you! I will check into those.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome back Max!


----------



## etexas (Oct 21, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Welcome back Max!


Hello to you my friend! Thank you! Nice to be back.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 21, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Welcome back Max!



 Good to see you, Max.


----------



## clstamper (Oct 21, 2007)

For pure devotional reading, nothing beats Matthew Henry's "A Method for Prayer." Nothing.


----------



## etexas (Oct 21, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back Max!
> ...


Hi there! I had to come back.....missed talking coffee with you my Brother!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Oct 21, 2007)

You changed your screen name a third time.


----------



## etexas (Oct 21, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> You changed your screen name a third time.


Litttle more complicated than it seems Travis. Nice to see you my Brother.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2007)

If you can find it, Leonard Coppes _Are Five Points Enough? The Ten Points of Calvinism_ is as good an intro that I've seen that covers all the bases. It may be hard to find but you may be able to pick up a used copy online and it may be in your church library as well. 

Studying the WCF and Larger and Shorter Catechisms as well as the Directory of Public Worship are good places to start as well.


----------



## etexas (Oct 23, 2007)

*bump* Now that Josh gave me a place where I can trade out some old books I really want to get some good stuff!


----------



## clstamper (Oct 25, 2007)

Bullinger's Decades are available for free via Google Books. I've just started and they seem like a fascinating read.


----------



## etexas (Oct 25, 2007)

clstamper said:


> Bullinger's Decades are available for free via Google Books. I've just started and they seem like a fascinating read.


Coolness....thanks for the tip!


----------



## clstamper (Oct 25, 2007)

BTW, there's no such thing as "devotional" literature per se. Theology is the art of living unto God, so all religious reading is supposed to encourage believers to know Christ better. This idea of a sub-genre that exists to spur spiritual affections is foreign to the Reformed faith.


----------



## etexas (Oct 25, 2007)

clstamper said:


> BTW, there's no such thing as "devotional" literature per se. Theology is the art of living unto God, so all religious reading is supposed to encourage believers to know Christ better. This idea of a sub-genre that exists to spur spiritual affections is foreign to the Reformed faith.


Understand that, I was being general in this regard.


----------



## etexas (Oct 25, 2007)

clstamper said:


> BTW, there's no such thing as "devotional" literature per se. Theology is the art of living unto God, so all religious reading is supposed to encourage believers to know Christ better. This idea of a sub-genre that exists to spur spiritual affections is foreign to the Reformed faith.


Actually.....I began thinking about this......is the term or concept of writings with a devotional(things to reflect and meditate on) really "foreign" to Reformemed faith? What I mean is this.....I have some Bible Commentaries that are very "academic" for lack of a better word, then you might look at Matthew Henry's commentaries which seem more reflective "devotional" in content. Is is truly "wrong" to make a distinction? Grace and Peace.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2007)

clstamper said:


> Bullinger's Decades are available for free via Google Books. I've just started and they seem like a fascinating read.



They can found online right here. In fact, there is a lot of good reading to be found right here on the PB Links Manager.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2007)

clstamper said:


> BTW, there's no such thing as "devotional" literature per se. Theology is the art of living unto God, so all religious reading is supposed to encourage believers to know Christ better. This idea of a sub-genre that exists to spur spiritual affections is foreign to the Reformed faith.



C.S. Lewis, not exactly Reformed, said (Introduction to Athanasius' _On The Incarnation_): 



> For my own part, I tend to find the doctrinal books often more helpful in devotion than the devotional books, and I rather suspect that the same experience may await others. I believe that many who find that "nothing happens" when they sit down, or kneel down, to a book of devotion, would find that the heart sings unbidden while they are working their way through a tough bit of theology with a pipe in their teeth and a pencil in their hand.


----------



## etexas (Oct 25, 2007)

I confess that I used to read some Spurgeon "devotions" and Spurgeon did not shy from the term, some of it is pretty deep....he was surely reformed.


----------

